# T and RS need some help to use IGF DES and MGF in cycle



## Ruturaj (May 8, 2011)

hi guys
I am planning to run cycle as follows
I am not posting full cycle because this thread is for peptides
week 1-16 Test e 500mg/week
week 18-22 PCT
on 16th week I will inject only on monday
So I can start pct on Monday of 18th week

I will add peptides to my cycle as
week 1-4 IGF1 DES 50mcg/day for 5 days a week (After workout)
week 18-21 IGF1 DES 50mcg/day for 5 days a week (After workout)
week 1-20 mgf 0.5 mg/week split in 3 times a week (morning)

please reply what you think
thank you for reading
Ruturaj

Status
I will start cycle when I will be 22
Weight 180 pounds
Body fat 10-12%
height 5'11"


----------



## Ruturaj (May 8, 2011)

I listened to RS interview on SHR
 gather some nice info
week 1-6 IGF1 DES 80mcg/day for 4 days a week (During workout)
week 18-23 IGF1 DES 80mcg/day for 4 days a week (During workout)
week 1-23 mgf 200mcg 3 times week (off days at 2PM)


----------



## OutWhey (May 8, 2011)

Ruturaj said:


> I listened to RS interview on SHR
> gather some nice info
> week 1-6 IGF1 DES 80mcg/day for 4 days a week (During workout)
> week 18-23 IGF1 DES 80mcg/day for 4 days a week (During workout)
> week 1-23 mgf 200mcg 3 times week (off days at 2PM)


First thing, I know this is a copy of that RS has suggested previously. He is an advance user and not a beginner. You should back off the dosages. Also, your body is new to this and you need to ease into this sport, not jump in.

Here is a safer and smarter approach. Run the IGF and MGF at 4-6 week interverals, with a 2 week break between the intervals.

week 1-5 IGF1 DES 50mcg/day for 4 days a week (pre workout, bilaterally)
week 8-13 IGF1 DES 50mcg/day for 4 days a week (pre workout, bilaterally)
week 16-22 IGF1 DES 50mcg/day for 4 days a week (pre workout, bilaterally)
week 1-23 mgf 200mcg 3 times week (off days at 2PM)


----------



## Ruturaj (May 8, 2011)

first I thought of using 50mcg only then after listening to rs speech on shr
I changed it to 80mcg
thanks for the protocol
I will follow same with some change
week 1-5 IGF1 DES 50mcg/day for 4 days a week (pre workout, bilaterally)
week 18-22 IGF1 DES 50mcg/day for 4 days a week (pre workout, bilaterally)
week 1-22 mgf 200mcg 3 times week (off days at 2PM)

as RS said 
If your on an AAS cycle there is no need for the addition of DES as IGF  levels will already be elevated, then the addition of PEG MGF can take  your recovery and gains to a new level.


----------



## startnover (May 14, 2011)

I had read the RS article as well and just wanted to confirm that I should wait till PCT for the DES but take the PEG MGF during the rest of my cycle on non workout days.  
Also taking GRF 1-29/GHRP-2 2-3x a day shouldn't affect anything right?
I'm only taking Cyanostane/DMZ and EPIVAR I may add some Superdrol if this doesn't seem to be strong enough but I'm sure it will.  I also may go on to AndroHard/Lean if it is available in the next couple of weeks once finished with the current DS.
I take Slin-Sane and Na-R-ALA post workout wait 10-15min ghrh/ghrp 10-15min Big Meal.  I also do this in morning.  I don't take the slin/ala at night.
So far so good.  I just want to grab DES and PEG MGF so have been learning the best way to take it. RS always has good articles.

I have two bottles of Cellucor P6 best for PCT right also AppNut FreeTest also PCT?
And HMB should that also be during PCT?  They were all free so I don't know what to do with them.

Sorry to kinda cut in to your post.

Mostly relevant


----------

